# Certainteed Windows



## CreativeHomeImp (Jan 31, 2009)

Does anybody else us Certainteed windows? 95% of the windows we install are them and we bought them through ABC Supply. The problem is our local ABC isn't going to distribute Certainteed windows anymore. Does anybody know of any other distributors around NY/CT/NJ that distribute them?


----------



## homework (May 21, 2008)

CreativeHomeImp said:


> Does anybody else us Certainteed windows? 95% of the windows we install are them and we bought them through ABC Supply. The problem is our local ABC isn't going to distribute Certainteed windows anymore. Does anybody know of any other distributors around NY/CT/NJ that distribute them?


Same here we use about 95% Certainteed windows.They are made by 
Mi windows on the east coast. I get them at Universal Supply, they have locations all around New Jersey, not sure of other states.


----------



## CreativeHomeImp (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks I am going to look them up


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

CreativeHomeImp said:


> Thanks I am going to look them up


It's because the viking plant in Connecticut that has been making the certainteed window for this region, closed up shop this week. Thats why ABC has been pushing simonton and atrium really hard the last few months


----------



## CreativeHomeImp (Jan 31, 2009)

Patrick said:


> It's because the viking plant in Connecticut that has been making the certainteed window for this region, closed up shop this week. Thats why ABC has been pushing simonton and atrium really hard the last few months


Yeah I know it sucks.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

CreativeHomeImp said:


> Yeah I know it sucks.


naw its just one more tool for my sales presentation on why not to buy from the other guy


----------



## CreativeHomeImp (Jan 31, 2009)

Patrick said:


> naw its just one more tool for my sales presentation on why not to buy from the other guy


How is Certainteed "the other guy"


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

CreativeHomeImp said:


> How is Certainteed "the other guy"


There is our window line, which is exclusive to us, and then there is the cheap windows that EVERYBODY can buy at ABC and Bradco which come and go every year


----------



## CreativeHomeImp (Jan 31, 2009)

Patrick said:


> There is our window line, which is exclusive to us, and then there is the cheap windows that EVERYBODY can buy at ABC and Bradco which come and go every year


we been using Certainteed for over 20 years. What are you using?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

CreativeHomeImp said:


> we been using Certainteed for over 20 years. What are you using?


Paradigm, and another brand that we sell under a private label


----------

